# Weekly Competition 2018-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U F R U' F U2 R' U2
*2. *U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U2
*3. *R' F' R2 U R' F R2 F2
*4. *U R2 F' R' F R F' U2 R2 U'
*5. *R2 U' F R F2 U' R' F U'

*3x3x3
1. *U2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R D' L F' U2 B2 L' U' R' F'
*2. *R' U2 R' B2 F2 L U2 B2 R' B D' U2 L2 U' B' R U R B' L
*3. *R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F L U' L' B L R' B' U2 B
*4. *D F2 L B' L U2 F' D' R' U B2 U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2
*5. *F D2 U2 L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 F' D' R' F2 U' B

*4x4x4
1. *Rw2 D R2 Uw' U' R2 U' L' D Uw B2 F' D' Uw U L Uw Fw2 F2 D2 L' R2 Uw2 U' L' D2 R Uw F' L' Uw' R' U2 Rw2 R D Rw F U2 F
*2. *Rw U' Rw' Uw U' Fw U R Fw' D2 Fw F' D2 Fw' R F2 D U' F' R U B' Rw2 D2 B2 D' U L2 Rw' B L2 Rw B Fw R' Uw2 B' R2 B' R'
*3. *B Uw L2 Uw2 L' R F2 U F' L Uw2 B' F2 D' L R' B F' Rw' Uw' B2 D' U2 F D Uw' Fw' L2 U R2 F' D' Uw' R B U R U2 Fw Uw'
*4. *B2 Fw' F2 U2 B Fw' D B L2 U2 F2 U' B' Uw' Rw D' Uw2 U2 R B' Uw U2 L R F' L Rw2 R U2 Rw' Fw' D2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U' Rw' D Rw' D'
*5. *D2 B' Rw B U' L' B Fw' L F2 U Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw D' F2 D Uw' U Rw F' Uw' L2 B2 F L2 R' Fw' F2 U2 B Uw' F' Rw' R F2 Rw' R2 Uw

*5x5x5
1. *Rw' Bw Uw' Rw D2 B' Uw L' Rw' F2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' B Fw L' Uw' Bw Fw Uw L' Dw' L B2 Fw Lw B Fw' Rw B U2 F' Rw' R2 U' Lw2 Rw' F L' D' U' Rw B2 L2 Rw' R' B R U2 F' Lw' B' Bw U B' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U
*2. *U2 B' Lw' Dw Uw2 U2 R' B2 Fw2 Dw' Fw2 L' Bw' F2 U2 Bw' Fw' Lw' U2 R2 D2 R2 U L D' Uw' B Dw' R' Fw' L2 B Bw Uw' B' D U' R2 D Dw2 B' D2 Uw U' Rw2 Dw' Uw B L' Bw' Fw' Uw L2 R Dw U B2 U2 Rw2 Fw2
*3. *B2 Dw B' R2 Bw2 F2 Dw F' Lw2 Dw Bw Fw2 L2 B' L2 Bw D Uw' R Dw2 Lw B Bw F2 L' Dw' F Dw' L' Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' R Fw' U2 R' Bw Uw U2 F' D Dw2 Uw' U2 B' F' R' D' Lw Bw' Uw U' B Dw' Uw2 L Lw Bw' Fw'
*4. *L Lw R D2 B' Bw Fw L Fw' D' Uw2 U' Fw U' R2 U F2 Dw2 Uw U2 R2 Bw L Dw U' B F' L2 B' D' Dw Lw' F Uw' U2 L U' L2 Bw' Fw Uw2 L2 F2 L Lw' R' U2 L Rw' Dw' L' R B' L' Fw2 D Lw' Fw Dw2 Fw'
*5. *Rw2 R2 B2 R2 D' Dw U Bw2 U' B2 D' Uw Bw' L R' Bw' Fw R2 Uw2 L Lw' Rw2 F' Rw U2 R' B Dw B Dw Lw2 Dw2 Lw R' D' Dw2 F' D' Uw' Rw' B2 U Lw Bw' L Fw2 Rw2 Bw Lw2 B R' D2 Dw Uw' U F2 U' B F' Uw

*6x6x6
1. *B U2 B2 L2 2U' R 3U2 L F2 L' D' 2B 3F2 3R2 R2 B 2F 3R 3F2 2F2 3U B 2L 3R2 2R 2U' 2L2 3R B2 3F' D 2B' 2R 2B' F' R2 B2 D 2D' U2 2R2 2F2 2U B2 2F' L2 2B R' 2U 3R2 R' D' U2 F2 2D 3U' 2U' U' L' F L2 D' 3U' 2U 3R' D U' F2 3U F
*2. *R 3F' 2D 2U' B 2D 2L R' U 3R' R' B' 2B' 3F 2F' D2 U' L2 3F2 F' 2L D' 3F' 2L2 3R' 3U U' 2L 3R2 R' F' L 2R 3U' 2B2 2D2 2B' L 3F2 U' 2L B' 2D2 3R' 3U2 2F 2R' 3F 2F 3R 2B' F2 3U R' D' 3F 2F2 F' L' 2R B' R2 D2 3R 3F 2F2 2L2 2D2 2B' L'
*3. *2L2 D2 3U2 2L' 2D2 2F' D2 3R' D2 2F2 U' L2 2L' 3R2 R' 3F F2 2L' 2B' 3F' L' 2L' 2R B' 2L2 3R 2R2 R D' 2L2 F2 R U2 B2 2B 3F 3R R 3F2 2F' 2L2 2B2 D' 2U2 2B 2U' 2L2 3R 2D' 2B' 2F2 D2 2D B2 2F2 D' U2 2B' 2R 2F2 D2 2D2 2B2 F2 2D 3F' 2D U 2R R
*4. *2B2 U 3R2 R 2D' 2R2 2B 2R2 3F D' 3R2 2B F 2L' 3R2 2R 2B2 U B2 F' 2D' U2 2F D2 L' 2L2 R B 2B 2L' 2F 2R D2 3F2 2F F' 2R F U' B2 3F' 2L D2 3F2 L2 3R' 2U2 L D' 2U' F' 3R' 2B' U 3F' 2F2 2L2 3R' 3F 2D' L2 2L 3R R2 B2 F2 2U2 U' L2 2R'
*5. *D2 B 2L R' 2B2 3U2 F' 2R B2 3U2 3R D' 2U U2 2F 3U2 U2 F' L2 D U F2 L' 2R D 3F L2 3U 2R B' L U2 B2 2B' F D2 2U 3R' 2R2 F' 2L' 3R2 R2 D2 2D2 R2 2F2 2R' 2U 2F 3R' R' D2 B' L' 3R 2R' 2U2 2B2 D 2U U2 2R2 R' D2 2F' L' R F2 2R2

*7x7x7
1. *2L 2B 3D B' 3B 3D 2L' U' 2B2 3B2 3L' U' 2R U 3R' 2D R' 3F' 2D2 2U' 3R U2 B2 2B' 2F2 F' 2U' R B F2 3L D2 2B 3B2 D2 2R R' 2B2 U' 2F2 2D' 3D' 2B' 2L' 2D2 3D R 2U' 2R2 R2 D 2D' 2U L2 2L' 3L' 3U2 B' 2U 2R2 2B' 3U' F2 2U2 3R' 2R2 3U' L' 3U2 2R2 3B2 F2 L 2L 3L2 3U2 2U2 F2 3U' 2R 2B' 2L2 2D2 3D 3L 2R' B' 2F F' 3R' R F' 2L' B 2B 3F 3R2 D2 3U2 2U'
*2. *3D2 3R 3D' F2 3D' 3F' 2R R' D' 3U 3F' L2 2L' 3L 3R2 R' F' 2D' 2U2 3F' 3U 3L 3R B' 2B' 2L2 2R' U' 2R D 2B 2F' F D 3U U' 2R2 3F' 2F2 2R' F' D 3D 3U' U' 2L 3U 2F L 3R' U' F' 3R2 3F 3U2 2R' 3B 2L2 3L 3R2 2R D2 2U 2L' 2F F2 3L 3U' 2L 2D' B2 F2 D2 2D2 3D B 3F' R2 B R' B' 3F2 2D2 3B' 3U 2B' 3B' 2U 2L 3U 2L2 3L U' B 3U' 2B2 L 3R' 3U2 3F'
*3. *2B U2 2B2 2D2 L 3R 3U 2U2 3B 2F2 2R' 2D R 3F2 3R 3B2 L 3L' D2 L2 2L 3L 2U U2 2L2 3U 3R2 2D' 3B' U2 3R' 2D F 2U 2L R' U' B' 2B2 L' R 2B' 3F' 2R' 3U2 B2 F' R2 3F' 2F2 3L' U B 2B2 L' D' 2U2 2L' R' 2B2 2U2 2L' 3L R2 3B 3R' R' 3D2 3U2 3B' 3F F2 3R' 3B' 3F F2 D 3D2 3U L' 3D2 2B' 2R' 2U2 3R2 B' 2L2 R' 2D2 3U B 3B' 3R B 2B2 2R 3F2 2U' L2 2U'
*4. *3B2 2F2 D2 3U 2F2 D' 2U2 2F 3R2 2R2 2D' B' F 2D' 3D' L' 3R2 R D2 2D2 B2 2D2 3L' 3D' 3L2 B' F2 3D' 2L F 3L' F 3D 3B2 3D' B 3L 3R2 R2 3B2 3F2 2R2 B' 2L R' B' 3F' F2 3L' D' 3R2 3B2 F 2R2 3D2 B 2F' L 3F' 2L2 3L2 2R' B' 3R 3B2 D' 2D 2B2 2U 2B' 2L' R2 U2 F 2R 3D' 3U2 2B' 3D' 2L R2 F2 3L' 2R D 2F' 2D' 3D2 3R' 2R2 F 3L2 3B 2U' 3F' F 2L2 3L2 3R2 R2
*5. *D' 3D2 2B L 2L' 2B U2 3B D' 2R' R2 D 2D2 3D2 3U 3R 2R' D' 3U' U 2L2 2B 2D2 U' 3L R' D' 3L2 3U' L' 3U2 3B2 3R2 3D R 3F' 2F2 F2 2R 3D' B2 3R' 2R D U2 B2 3F2 3D' 3U' U' L 2R' D' 2R' 2D2 2B' 3F' 2U 3L 2B2 2D2 2B2 2L2 D 2D' 3R' 3F 2R' D' 2D2 L2 3R' R D 3D2 R' U2 3L2 3D 2R2 2D 2U 3B2 2F2 D2 U' 2L B2 R' D' 2B2 2R' 2B 3B 2F2 2U' 2B2 3B2 2F2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R2 U2 R F' R2 U F' R'
*2. *R2 U2 F' R' U' F' R2 F2 U
*3. *U2 R2 U' F2 U F R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D U B U R2 F' D' U2 R F2 U R2 B D2 R2 D' B R' B' Rw' Uw'
*2. *L2 F U' B2 F R2 U B D' B2 L2 R' B' F D' F2 L B F R' Fw Uw
*3. *L2 U' R2 L B' R2 D' L U2 D2 R D2 L2 R2 F2 L B2 L2 F U' Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L B2 L Rw' U2 B' D' Rw' R U2 F' D2 L' Rw2 R D U2 Rw2 R' U' L2 R B L2 Rw U2 Rw' D U2 Fw2 U' F' L2 U' Fw' F' L' R2 Fw' F2
*2. *U2 F2 Uw Rw Uw Fw2 F R' D Fw' D' U F2 D L2 Rw2 R' D Rw2 B Rw2 D2 Uw R Fw' L' Rw2 R D' U2 Fw2 D' Fw' D' Rw2 B2 F' D2 Uw Rw
*3. *Fw' R' F U' B2 U L2 Uw' Fw F2 D Uw' F2 D' L2 F D' Uw U B2 F Rw2 Fw' F' D2 Uw' U' R B U L Rw2 D' Uw' Fw' F' Uw2 Fw2 L F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *U' F' L Uw L2 Rw2 Uw' Bw' L F2 Dw' U2 Fw2 L' Rw B Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 B' Dw' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 F Uw' U Fw2 U Lw D' Dw2 Rw' D Dw Rw2 R' Bw2 U' L2 Lw B2 Bw2 Dw L' U Fw' D' B2 U R' Fw' Lw2 B F Rw' Uw L R
*2. *F' Uw Rw' D' Bw Lw' D2 Uw' Bw' Lw' B' Uw' F2 L2 F' Uw2 B Fw2 U2 Bw' R' F R Uw R' Fw2 Dw' Bw' Fw' R2 D' F2 Dw2 Bw Rw' D2 Dw B2 Fw' Uw Rw2 F R' U' Rw Dw Lw' B2 Uw2 U B' Fw2 F' Dw2 Rw Fw L' Rw2 D2 U'
*3. *B' Lw Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' B Dw' U' Bw2 Fw F' R' Dw2 L2 Uw Bw' Fw' L Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw D2 U' R' Fw' R2 Uw Lw' R2 Bw Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U' F' D' Uw U R Fw' L2 Bw2 L' Dw' F R' B' F Uw' B' Bw2 Fw Dw2 R Dw Uw2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *R2 2B 2R' 2D 2B2 2U' 2L2 B2 2U2 R2 B2 U' 2B2 3R D' 2D' 3U2 2R 3F 2U' 2F' D' 3U 2B 3F' 2F' F 2R2 B' 2B2 3F' 3U' 2B2 2F 3R' R 2U2 2R D' 2D' 2U B2 2F' F2 2L 2U2 F' U2 2L2 U' 3R' D' U 3F F' 2U2 3R2 R2 F' 3U2 L' 3R' 2U' 3F2 2D2 3U L D' B 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *D 3B2 3F L' 2L' 3L R2 2U' 3L 3R2 2B2 2F' 2D2 F 2L' R' B R2 3F L' U2 2F 2L 3F2 R 2B2 D2 3B2 2D2 3D 2U U2 L' 2L' 3F2 2D2 3D2 2U2 2L D 3L' 3U R' 3D 3B2 U' R 3F 2F' R2 U' 2B' L' 2D2 3B2 3F2 2F' R2 D2 3D 2U2 R 2B2 2F2 3D' R' 3D U2 3B' 3L2 3R' 2R2 D2 3B' 2U 2L 2F2 3R' U2 2L' 3F2 2L 3B' 2U2 2F' 2D' U' 3L2 2D2 F' 3L' 3B' 3L2 2F' 2L 2R 3U2 U2 2F2 R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 R' B L2 R' F2 L F' L' R B' D' U L2 F' D2 U' R U2 L U Rw2 Uw'
*2. *R U2 B' L2 U' L2 D2 F' R' U2 D2 F' B R B L B U' B L' F' Uw'
*3. *L F' U2 D2 B' U' B2 R2 U B2 L D' L' F L' U D' B2 F' Rw Uw2
*4. *F D U' F L D F' L2 U F' R F2 R' L' D R2 F' L2 U2 B' Uw2
*5. *B D2 L' R' U2 F2 R' F D' R D2 R B' F' D L2 F2 L2 U2 F' Rw' Uw
*6. *B' F' D2 L U R U R' U D2 B' F D' F' B2 R2 U L' F' Rw Uw'
*7. *R' U' R2 L2 B' F' R B2 F2 L B R D' R2 U2 B R F' L' R' F2 Rw' Uw'
*8. *U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' B' U F R' U2 R U' L' U2 F' R2 D2 R Fw Uw
*9. *U' D' R2 F' B' R' L' D F2 R2 D2 F R' D F' U2 B2 L R' D' Rw Uw2
*10. *U' D' B U' R2 L' F B2 L U F' L D' B2 R2 L' B L' F' Rw
*11. *L U2 B' U' B' D F' U B R2 D U' F B U2 F' B D F' Rw Uw2
*12. *B2 U2 D L R D2 F' L' U' R L' F' D L' F2 R B2 F2 U2 D2 F' Rw Uw2
*13. *D2 R' L B' R2 U F' L2 B D F' L B D F2 R2 U2 B F2 D' R Fw' Uw
*14. *U' R' F' L F' U F2 D' L D2 F' L2 B' F' D' F L D2 L B' Rw' Uw2
*15. *D2 R2 L U2 L D2 L U B2 L2 R' U2 B' U D2 L' U2 R D2 Rw Uw
*16. *F D L F' U' B R D F L2 D R B R D2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 Rw Uw'
*17. *U' D2 L2 U2 R' U' D' F U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' L' R U B' L B2 F Rw Uw'
*18. *R2 F B U' R' D' U F' L' B' L2 B' D B' D' R F2 L U L2 Fw Uw'
*19. *D2 B F2 R' U2 D2 B L R F' B2 D L B R' U' D' L' U Fw' Uw2
*20. *U' B2 F L' D' F' U D L' U R U2 F U R2 F' U2 R' L D
*21. *F' D U2 B2 U F2 D F2 R L' F2 L2 D U R U2 L2 F L2 Uw
*22. *D U' L' B' D F L R' U2 F' L2 U F2 D2 F R2 U' R B2 R2 U Rw Uw2
*23. *U D2 L2 D F' D2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 R D' F2 D U R D' U Rw2
*24. *D F B R F2 L' F' B2 R D2 B D' L R' D L2 D B' L2 B' R Fw Uw
*25. *R' B D L' F B2 L2 F2 B' D' R2 L' U R D2 U F' B U' D' Rw
*26. *U' F U B2 F D B L' B2 L R U' F2 R2 D' R' B F2 L' U Fw'
*27. *F2 R' B2 R D' B2 L D U2 L2 F D U2 L B' R2 F' B' D F' D2 Fw' Uw
*28. *D R B' L2 D2 L U' R2 D' F2 U2 B' U' B' L2 F' B' D2 B F Rw' Uw2
*29. *B2 U2 R F B L U D' F' U2 L' U D2 L' D2 L U2 R2 U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*30. *B2 R' U F2 B2 R2 D' B2 F' L' D F2 R' F2 B' U2 R U2 R Fw Uw2
*31. *R' L2 U2 L D2 U R2 L' B R2 F R D' B R2 U2 B2 U L R Fw' Uw'
*32. *L2 U' D L' D2 U2 F' B2 R' F2 D2 U' B2 F U F2 D2 F' D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*33. *R' U' F2 R' L2 B2 F R' B2 R F D2 R2 D2 R' D2 F U' D L2 Fw Uw'
*34. *L R' U L2 D2 R2 B2 F L' R2 D U B' U' F2 B D F2 L2 R2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*35. *F2 R B' L' R F B D R D B D U L2 F B U' D2 L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*36. *R2 U F B D R2 B2 U' D L U R' D R' D F' U L R D2 U' Fw Uw
*37. *F R2 U F2 B D2 R L B' U' L2 R2 U2 L2 U D' F2 R D2 R2 Fw' Uw
*38. *R B2 F U' L D2 L D' U' R2 U2 R2 B F' D' R2 F' U L2 F2 B Rw Uw2
*39. *L D2 R D F2 R' U L' F L' D2 L R F2 U F U2 F' L' Fw Uw'
*40. *D' U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 R D2 U F' L' B' D2 U2 F L2 B' Rw2 Uw
*41. *U' L2 D B' F' U F2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L B' U R2 L2 F2 Uw2
*42. *F' D B' D' B U B' D2 B2 R' D2 B2 U F D2 F' L F U Rw' Uw2
*43. *U' F2 U' L2 B R' D' F' R F R' B' D2 U2 F L B' L2 F' D' R2 Fw Uw'
*44. *R U' F R L' F' U L2 B' F' U2 R' U' B' D' F B R D2 U' B Rw' Uw2
*45. *B D U2 B U2 D L2 U2 L' U B F' L2 U L' U B' R L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*46. *F' R' B D' B' D2 L2 B' L2 F' B L2 U F' L' B R' U' R' Fw Uw'
*47. *D' L' R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R' B' D2 F' U' B D' U2 F D2 F Rw' Uw'
*48. *D B' R' L2 B R2 B' L R' B' F2 R B' R F2 D F2 L U' L Fw' Uw
*49. *R2 F2 L2 U' L B L2 B R2 F' D U' R2 F D F L B D2 Fw Uw2
*50. *U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 R F U' R' B' L2 F R2 U F2 B L' Fw' Uw
*51. *U2 L' U' L U' F B L F' U B' U B L2 F' B' U B R2 D Rw Uw2
*52. *F L2 U' D2 L F2 D' U L2 B D' L' U' F R F D F R' Fw' Uw2
*53. *D2 B U F' B' L F' B2 R2 D' F L2 F' U2 D B U2 F L' U2 Rw' Uw2
*54. *B2 L2 D2 U R L' B2 F2 D2 U2 F B U B' L' R' D2 F' R F' Rw Uw
*55. *L' D U' F2 D B2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 B2 D R U R' B' F' R F2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*56. *F2 U2 R' D' F R L U2 F D B2 R2 D L2 F' U' L2 D2 R' B Rw' Uw'
*57. *D2 L' B2 R L' F U2 D2 F R2 D F D' U2 B2 R' D2 R' L2 D' L Fw Uw2
*58. *F' B' U D' L D L2 D R2 F B' L2 D2 F2 R' L2 D2 R' L2 U2 R' Fw' Uw2
*59. *U F L' R' B R2 U' R' L F R U' D' F2 D U F2 U R U' Fw' Uw
*60. *D' L' U' R2 L' U2 R D L' B L F2 D' B L F U D' R2 Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U' B D L F2 U B U' F B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R D2 R L U2
*2. *F' D2 R' D' F U' F D2 B' R' F' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 F U2 R2
*3. *B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 R U2 L' F' R' D B L F' U2 L2 D R'
*4. *D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F' R2 B2 L' U L D2 R' D'
*5. *R2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L D2 F' R U F' D' R U' B

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D R2 D R D2 B' D B2 R B2 R2 D'
*2. *U B2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R' D' F2 D2 B' R F R' U F2
*3. *U2 L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L F' U' B' U F2 R' U R F'
*4. *L' R' D2 R B2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' L' D' F2 L' B U B
*5. *B2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 F' R U2 R2 B U L' U' R B U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R' F L U' L D B' R2 B2 L2
*2. *B2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U F' D U2 F2 U' L' R' D' B2 F'
*3. *R F2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' D' F2 L2 B D U R D2 L' R'
*4. *D' L2 D L2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B' D' L D' F L' U' R B
*5. *R F2 R U2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 L' D2 U L F D2 B' R F2 U' L B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 F2 R L2 F U2 R' L' F' U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 F2 U R' U' F U R' F2
*3. *R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 R D L2 R D U F L B L F'
*4. *R2 D' R' D2 U' L' Fw2 Uw' R2 D2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B2 R2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U B F2 Uw2 L B L2 F2 U Rw' U B F2 Rw' D Uw' U2 Fw L Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U F U2 F R F' R2
*3. *L2 D F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R B D2 R B' L R' U F' L'
*4. *F R Fw2 U2 Rw B' F' L2 R D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw R2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 U F' L R2 B Uw2 L2 D2 Uw R D' Uw2 U' Fw U B' U2 L Rw F2 Uw2 U2 Rw'
*5. *Rw Uw2 F L' R2 D' Uw' B F' U Lw2 R2 D2 F Uw Lw2 R2 U' Bw2 D Lw' Fw2 F2 Dw F2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 Lw2 R2 Uw F' R' D' Uw' Fw2 L2 D R Bw' R F U' Fw F2 Lw D2 B2 Lw2 Uw Rw' F' Dw' U2 Lw Dw2 B F2 U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U R F' U F' U2 R F
*3. *F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F R' D L' D' L2 D B F' R'
*4. *R' D' Uw' B2 U B2 R2 Fw2 L B' U' L' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw B D2 R2 D R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B2 L2 D2 Rw B F' R U Rw B R2 U L' Rw F R
*5. *Bw L' D2 R' Bw F' U' Bw2 Fw2 U Bw' Fw' F' L' Lw2 D' Uw2 F2 L' Lw U2 Bw2 L2 U' L' Dw B2 Bw Fw Dw2 U' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R' B' Bw2 F' Lw Rw' R Fw' R' B' Lw Bw2 R' Uw U2 L2 F' L' D2 Rw2 F D2 Dw Rw2 B Rw
*6. *2L' 2D 3U2 2U 2F' R 2D' 3U' U' 2R2 B' L D2 3U2 2U B 2D2 3U2 L 2B2 2D2 3U' F' 2L2 D2 R F' 2D' 3R 2R2 R2 2D' L2 R 2B 2L' 2B 3R2 R B' 3U' 3F2 F' R 3U 2F 2L2 R' 3F' 3U' R2 3F2 R 2U2 L 2F' F 2L2 3R' B2 2B' 3F2 2D' U2 3R 2F' F' 2D' 2L' 2U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R F2 R U' R F R2 F R2 U2
*3. *U2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' F' U' R2 U B L' U2
*4. *U R2 B' Fw' F2 D Uw' B2 Uw' U F' R Fw' L' R B2 L2 Rw' D2 B Rw D2 U2 B Fw F2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 F2 L Rw2 B' U2 B2 F U' B2 Rw2 F2
*5. *B2 D U2 B Rw' B' Fw' F' Uw B2 Bw Fw' Lw2 R' D' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 L Lw Bw2 L2 D Rw D2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 F L' Lw Rw' Fw2 R' Bw2 Lw' F2 Rw2 D U' L2 Rw2 D2 Dw' U2 R2 B2 Fw2 F L2 Lw' B2 L2 Fw' R2 D' Dw' Lw2 R
*6. *3F2 2L2 2R2 B' 2B 3F 2D' 3U' 2L F2 2L2 D 2D 3U' U 2B F' D2 2D' 3U' F' 2U' 3R2 D 2F' 2L 3U' 3R2 2R' 2F' 2U 2F' 2D2 2U 2L2 U B U2 F D' 2F2 3U2 2R' R' F' 2L2 3F 2R' R B L2 2F' F L 3R' 3F' L 3U2 2B 3F 3R2 3F' D 2U2 B' D2 L2 D 2U' L2
*7. *B' 2B 3D' 2U' 2L D 3L2 R B 2R2 F2 R 2B2 3B 2F 2D 3F L2 R 2D' 3R2 2R2 R' B2 2B2 3F2 3R 2D2 3D2 2U F 3L 3U2 2U' F L2 3D 2R U' 3B 2R2 B 3B L 2L2 3D 2R D' 2L2 3L' 2B 3B 3D 3F 3U' 2R B' 2D' 3U 3B 2R F2 2L' 2D 3D B' 3B' 3L2 B 3F F 3D2 2L 3L 2R' B 2B' 2F2 F2 2R2 R' 2U' L 2L' 3R' 2R 3D 2F' 2L' 2R2 D2 F' 2R' 3F2 F2 3D L2 B 2B2 3B2

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR2+ DL5- UL1- U1- R4+ D5+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R3- D5- L3- ALL4- UR DR UL
*2. *UR4- DR3+ DL1- UL0+ U2- R5- D2- L3+ ALL3- y2 U2- R0+ D3- L0+ ALL1+ UR DL UL
*3. *UR1- DR2- DL0+ UL3+ U3- R4+ D2- L6+ ALL2- y2 U4- R2- D2- L2+ ALL0+ DR UL
*4. *UR5+ DR1- DL5+ UL3+ U3- R2- D3+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R6+ D1+ L0+ ALL2- UR DR UL
*5. *UR1+ DR4+ DL4+ UL3+ U5+ R4+ D2+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U4- R2+ D4+ L5+ ALL5- UR

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' B' L B U L' R' U' l r' b u'
*2. *U B' R' B' L' B' R' L' B r u'
*3. *L' U' B L' B' L' R' l' r' b
*4. *U' R' U' L' R B' L B' L l' b
*5. *U R L' R L' B' R B l' r

*Square-1
1. *(-2, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) /
*3. *(-3, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, -1)
*5. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (6, -4) / (0, -1)

*Skewb
1. *R L B R U R' L B U' B' U'
*2. *L B' L R' L' R B' U R' B' U'
*3. *U' L' R' U' L B' L B R B' U'
*4. *U' B L' R L R B L B' U'
*5. *B' R' B' U' R L U R' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' R2 F2
*3. *B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D R' F' R2 U' L' F U'
*4. *U' Rw Fw' L2 U F2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 F' Uw R' F' D Fw U2 Fw' Uw U2 Fw' F2 R Fw2 Rw2 F D2 F Rw' D' U' L' Uw B Rw' D U Rw D2
*5. *Uw2 Rw' U' L Dw' F' D Rw R' Fw2 R' U' L' Bw F Lw2 B2 Rw' R Fw Lw2 Dw2 U' B Bw2 Lw' D2 Dw2 R' Bw' Uw' Bw' R' Fw' Lw' Bw' Dw2 Uw Fw F' L' F Rw2 Bw' D' Fw2 F' L' Rw2 Bw' Uw F' L2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 R U2
*OH. *F L2 F U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' R U' B2 R' U2 L' B U2 R2
*Clock. *UR5+ DR3- DL0+ UL2+ U2+ R2- D4+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R3+ D1+ L3- ALL2+ DR DL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B' R' B U L B' U l b' u'
*Skewb. *U L R' L' R L' R B U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, 4) /


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 19, 2018)

3BLD: DNF DNF 18.06 = 18.06


----------



## Pistu Hilsunakjawa (Jun 19, 2018)

2x2x2:
1. DNF
2. 6.25
3. 9.64
4. 7.16
5. 4.89
Ao5: 7.68

3x3x3:
1. 17.18
2. 15.30
3. 18.00
4. 17.44
5. 15.48
Ao5: 16.70

4x4x4:
1. 1:29.61
2. 1:01.30
3. 1:35.02
4. 1:26.41
5. 1:26.97
Ao5: 1:27.66

3x3x3 One Handed :
1. 36.63
2. 31.46
3. 34.57
4. 33.13
5. 26.62
Ao5: 33.05

234 relay : 1:42.47

FMC:

Solution :
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L2 R U F' U' L' U L F L' B' U B U2 L U' L' F' U F U' F' U F' U2 L D2 F L' R2 D2 R F2 ( 41 moves HTM/ OBCM )


Explanation :

On inverse scramble , do :

F2L-1 : F2 R' D2 R2 L F' D2 L' U2 F U' F U F' U' F
Last slot : L U L' U2 B' U' B
OLL: L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
PLL : R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R

Inverse all to get the solution.


----------



## rcverstraten (Jun 20, 2018)

anyone know anything about this Eric Lentzon? I cant find anything on the wca about him. He hasnt competed in a wile on weekly and has done similarly dubious times in the past, but this week alone, he had a 1.05 2x2 avg, 6.9 3x3, 41 mega, 2.6 pyra and a 13 sq1 avg. Anyone know about him? Is it a more famous cuber under a false name, is this guy faking some stuf, or is he actually good and very weird to not compete officially?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2018)

I just noticed we got two identical results in fewest moves this week; I wanted to comment now before others point it out that I have good reason to believe these two results were obtained completely independently. I believe they are both valid results.

We had already started to try to contact Eric Lentzon prior to the above post; we will continue to do so.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2018)

We are starting to test out code that Mats wrote to test FMC results. I have added some code to check for weird characters when submitting, which may require you to change your solution to match WCA rules before submitting.

But I am also running by hand the new testing code Mats wrote, and verifying each incorrect solution by hand to make sure our code is working correctly. In the process, I changed 5 of the results for this week (so far) to DNFs. I copied the original solution to the comment field, so you can see what happened. I feel especially sorry for abunickabhi, whose solution was correct except for a missing F2 at the end. :-( But I decided I should DNF them all.

When this code is finished, the code will automatically check for DNFs, and if your solution is a DNF, it will automatically copy the original result to the comment field, much like I have done by hand this week. I will implement that once I am fully convinced the automatic checker is working well, which might be a few weeks from now. But for now, I will continue to periodically check submitted results by hand to make sure our code is working correctly.

Please let us know if you see any problems. Thank you for having patience during our "growing pains".


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 21, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> correct except for a missing F2 at the end.


+2! (jk)

I don't want to look at the current FMC results (in case I decide to participate later; I don't want spoilers), but has the wide moves thing I reported in the other threads (where u/d/l/r/f/b weren't being counted as moves) been fixed?


----------



## Lux (Jun 21, 2018)

3x3 - 20.35, 26.82, 25.01, 29.31, 13.07 = 24.06


----------



## TheVideoGamer (Jun 21, 2018)

2x2x2:
1. 6.20
2. 3.60
3. 5.74
4. 5.26
5. 4.24
Ao5: 5.08s

3x3x3:
1. 15.50
2. 14.16
3. 15.58
4. 14.78
5. 11.98
Ao5: 14.81s


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> +2! (jk)
> 
> I don't want to look at the current FMC results (in case I decide to participate later; I don't want spoilers), but has the wide moves thing I reported in the other threads (where u/d/l/r/f/b weren't being counted as moves) been fixed?


I don't think that is fixed yet, but it should be once the new code is fully in place. The new code counts it correctly, but the old code is still currently used to report the results.

Edit: Well, to be precise, u/d/l/r/f/b are illegal moves by WCA regulations. So going forward, those won't be allowed. But the counts should be updated to be correct for those moves in previous week solutions once I enable the new checking code against the old results, which will probably happen several weeks after I start using it on new results. I'm hoping to use the new code on new results next week, and then process the old results a few weeks later.


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jun 22, 2018)

2+3+4 relay: 3:50.220


----------



## João Santos (Jun 22, 2018)

3X3 Fewest moves:
x2 D' L2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L R U R U' R F R' F' R U R2 U' D2 L' D R2 D' L D R2 D F D' F U2 F' D F U2 F2 R (41 moves)
Pyraminx: 5.32
5.27, 6.44, 4.24, (6.93), (4.20)
Skewb: 4.74
(4.17), 4.72, 4.83, (DNF), 4.67
2x2: 4.40
(4.09), 4.31, (4.96), 4.61, 4.27 - Pure sub 5 nice
3x3: 14.43
14.05, 13.59, (18.67), 15.66, (13.22) - OLL fail on last one costed me sub 14
3x3 OH: 29.15
26.00, 28.53, (34.94), 32.91, (24.90) - Counting 32 
3x3 WF: 1:44.48
(DNF), 1:37.38, 1:57.67, (1:37.25), 1:38.38 - Counting 1:57


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 23, 2018)

I just realized Arnaud van Galen has a clock single of 4.12 from a while ago. Could someone fix that? I am pretty sure it's a 14.12.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> I just realized Arnaud van Galen has a clock single of 4.12 from a while ago. Could someone fix that? I am pretty sure it's a 14.12.


Thank you, I will try to take care of that.

In the future, if anyone should happen to see suspicious or erroneous results, please PM me and/or Mats, rather than posting. Posting unnecessarily draws attention to people who might be acting in bad faith. If you PM us we will try to take care of problems as quickly as we can. Thank you.


----------



## Pistu Hilsunakjawa (Jun 24, 2018)

Pistu Hilsunakjawa said:


> 2x2x2:
> 1. DNF
> 2. 6.25
> 3. 9.64
> ...


Test


----------



## Pistu Hilsunakjawa (Jun 24, 2018)

Pistu Hilsunakjawa said:


> 2x2x2:
> 1. DNF
> 2. 6.25
> 3. 9.64
> ...




I have updated my result. Please kindly check it. Thanks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 24, 2018)

Pistu Hilsunakjawa said:


> I have updated my result. Please kindly check it. Thanks.


We download all results tuesday morning (CET) when this competition ends. Until then you can add new events to your post.


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 24, 2018)

Square-1:
15.37
17.12
17.32
16.66
16.51


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2018)

I managed to get a valid result in all 28 events again this week. But just barely. I got 8/16 in 60 minutes for multi - the worst possible valid result. Still, it's nice to have done this again! :-D


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 25, 2018)

3BLD: 19.53, DNF, 15.48 = 15.48


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3BLD: 19.53, DNF, 15.48 = 15.48


You already did those solves last Tuesday . You will have to wait till tomorrow for next weeks.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jun 25, 2018)

2x2- 10.89, (8.65), 9.85, 9.01, (12.60) = 9.92

3x3- 21.48, (27.46), 24.79, 26.70, (19.69) = 24.32

4x4- (2:02.79), (1:29.26), 1:34.75, 1:58.28, 1:42.76 = 1:45.26

5x5- (4:53.73), 4:10.20, 4:34.43, (3:32.17), 4:42.67 = 4:22.64

3x3 OH- (1:57.93), 1:21.98, (1:00.95), 1:50.40, 1:17.31 = 1:29.90

2+3+4 Relay- 2:16.86

2+3+4+5 Relay- 6:01.86

MegaMinx- 3:29.28, (2:57.25), (3:32.96), 3:18.42, 3:01.59 = 3:16.43


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 26, 2018)

What's wrong with this solution for FMC?


Spoiler



F U F2 M' U' L' U L2 U L' U L' U L U' L' U' L U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 B' R' B F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R UW' R U' R U R' UW R2 B' U' B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What's wrong with this solution for FMC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


M moves are not allowed by WCA competition regulations. We've started enforcing that in entering results for the weekly competition, to get people to learn to do it correctly.

Also technically capital W is not supposed to be used by the regulations (only lowercase w), but since that's indistinguishable in typical handwriting, we now convert any W's to w's. So you don't have to worry about that part of it.

I had intended to add code to help you understand what is wrong with your solutions, but I didn't get to it this week. I hope it will be available soon, so that it would have told you what was wrong with it. Sorry it wasn't there for you this week.

You can still submit the solution here in this thread if you like; sorry that the website solutions for the week are already closed.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 26, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> You already did those solves last Tuesday . You will have to wait till tomorrow for next weeks.


oops haha, my bad


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What's wrong with this solution for FMC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I did it for you, it was ok with M = Rw R' (52 moves)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2018)

Results for week 25: only 196 competitors ()

Congratulations to TommyC, MLGCubez and lejitcuber!!

*2x2x2*(145)

 1.05 Eric Lentzon
 1.35 BrianJ
 1.68 MattheoDW
 1.82 Zac04attack
 1.85 asacuber
 1.91 MLGCubez
 2.00 leomannen
 2.01 TheDubDubJr
 2.10 oskarinn
 2.11 TommyC
 2.15 Elvin Thorsen
 2.29 lejitcuber
 2.36 Pixaler
 2.38 dat1asiandude
 2.39 Jack Pfeifer
 2.55 asiahyoo1997
 2.59 JustinTimeCuber
 2.66 thejerber44
 2.67 Sean Hartman
 2.68 thecubingwizard
 2.80 SloMoCubing
 2.80 2017LAMB06
 2.85 OriginalUsername
 2.88 cuberkid10
 3.01 mihnea3000
 3.04 John Kim
 3.05 cubeshepherd
 3.05 Sixstringcal
 3.12 [email protected]
 3.18 Marcus Siu
 3.19 Luke Garrett
 3.24 DGCubes
 3.24 G2013
 3.30 tdm
 3.36 JMHCubed
 3.40 CubingwithChris
 3.52 TipsterTrickster
 3.62 Shadowjockey
 3.63 leudcfa
 3.69 Leo Annett
 3.72 jancsi02
 3.76 The Cubinator
 3.82 BradenTheMagician
 3.84 CubicOreo
 3.84 Michael DeLaRosa
 3.85 2016LAIL01
 3.88 trav1
 3.92 buzzteam4
 3.92 TheodorNordstrand
 3.94 NathanaelCubes
 3.96 Kit Clement
 3.97 RobinCube
 3.97 tolgakantarci
 4.00 AdrianCubing
 4.05 MCuber
 4.12 CeeEhllCuber
 4.15 MindBlowers
 4.18 dhafin
 4.22 sigalig
 4.26 Elf
 4.26 whatshisbucket
 4.37 Katiedavies3103
 4.38 Skullush
 4.40 João Santos
 4.42 ARandomCuber
 4.49 Jscuber
 4.49 MattP98
 4.61 tigermaxi
 4.61 Metallic Silver
 4.66 luki446
 4.68 Keith Maben
 4.70 begiuli65
 4.74 Keenan Johnson
 4.78 CornerCutter
 4.78 MartinN13
 4.78 Rubiksdude4144
 4.79 mrjames113083
 4.83 obelisk477
 4.85 The Blockhead
 4.92 sam596
 4.92 Oatch
 4.96 swankfukinc
 4.97 typeman5
 4.97 PlayFun555
 5.00 weatherman223
 5.07 EdubCubez
 5.07 OJ Cubing
 5.08 TheVideoGamer
 5.15 NoProblemCubing
 5.20 PotatoesAreUs
 5.20 Bertus
 5.24 Cooki348
 5.28 vorherrscher
 5.32 Dylan Swarts
 5.36 Glomnipotent
 5.37 bhoffman492
 5.38 Moonwink Cuber
 5.39 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.41 miasponseller
 5.44 topppits
 5.45 Lykos
 5.51 yghklvn
 5.55 Thrasher989
 5.60 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.62 abunickabhi
 5.68 Burnsy101
 5.77 Bogdan
 5.92 KliK
 6.02 nms777
 6.02 audiophile121
 6.05 Sue Doenim
 6.05 RifleCat
 6.25 Lewis
 6.26 VDel_234_
 6.27 AidanNoogie
 6.34 ichcubegern
 6.44 Caleb
 6.62 awesomesoop27
 6.63 Mikael weiss
 6.74 kumato
 6.81 dschieses
 6.85 Hróar Hrólfsson
 6.85 SpartanSailor
 6.85 tk7300
 7.08 theos
 7.27 Bubbagrub
 7.68 WillyTheWizard
 7.93 Mike Hughey
 8.18 Felixcubing
 8.48 Ahmad_farahidi
 8.51 Brayden Adams
 8.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.88 hakatashi
 9.28 can
 9.67 Ecuasamurai
 9.92 Petri Krzywacki
 10.03 TM65789
 10.76 Jacck
 11.46 Schmizee
 11.97 GTregay
 12.30 V.Kochergin
 14.80 MatsBergsten
 14.92 dnguyen2204
 20.07 CPTscribblink
 DNF ican97
*3x3x3*(166)

 6.76 lejitcuber
 6.93 Eric Lentzon
 7.33 BrianJ
 7.88 asiahyoo1997
 7.92 Ethan Horspool
 8.08 Luke Garrett
 8.72 cuberkid10
 8.80 Pixaler
 8.95 dat1asiandude
 9.10 OriginalUsername
 9.30 thecubingwizard
 9.40 jancsi02
 9.42 JustinTimeCuber
 9.46 uesyuu
 9.69 Zac04attack
 9.72 MLGCubez
 9.73 thejerber44
 9.74 tdm
 9.79 Elf
 9.83 Sean Hartman
 9.88 mihnea3000
 9.92 asacuber
 9.93 ichcubegern
 10.10 TheDubDubJr
 10.18 MattheoDW
 10.40 TommyC
 10.43 tolgakantarci
 10.43 G2013
 10.61 Elvin Thorsen
 10.86 The Cubinator
 10.87 Shadowjockey
 11.17 Skullush
 11.19 Glomnipotent
 11.19 2017LAMB06
 11.24 Keenan Johnson
 11.44 TwisterCuber
 11.45 Keroma12
 11.45 E-Cuber
 11.46 2016LAIL01
 11.58 typeman5
 11.61 Leo Annett
 11.67 John Kim
 11.72 cubeshepherd
 11.75 [email protected]
 11.80 AidanNoogie
 11.82 DGCubes
 11.83 Marcus Siu
 11.84 yghklvn
 11.96 oskarinn
 11.99 Katiedavies3103
 12.09 SloMoCubing
 12.18 sam596
 12.22 abunickabhi
 12.25 obelisk477
 12.26 Rubiksdude4144
 12.28 Jscuber
 12.37 miasponseller
 12.55 Sixstringcal
 12.57 ARandomCuber
 12.61 AdrianCubing
 12.71 BradenTheMagician
 12.78 cuber3141592
 12.80 GenTheThief
 12.93 Spencer131
 12.97 ican97
 13.17 leomannen
 13.23 OJ Cubing
 13.24 Kit Clement
 13.34 Keith Maben
 13.40 Michael DeLaRosa
 13.56 CubicOreo
 13.56 NathanaelCubes
 13.60 JMHCubed
 13.70 sigalig
 14.02 RobinCube
 14.23 MattP98
 14.30 Metallic Silver
 14.42 Dylan Swarts
 14.43 João Santos
 14.80 tigermaxi
 14.81 TheVideoGamer
 14.91 begiuli65
 14.91 TheodorNordstrand
 14.92 weatherman223
 14.95 MCuber
 15.03 PotatoesAreUs
 15.12 Jami Viljanen
 15.23 leudcfa
 15.26 ComputerGuy365
 15.36 Emir Yusuf
 15.51 Burnsy101
 15.63 TipsterTrickster
 15.79 Cooki348
 15.83 Bogdan
 15.96 xyzzy
 16.14 CornerCutter
 16.16 buzzteam4
 16.19 MartinN13
 16.23 trav1
 16.24 PlayFun555
 16.32 swankfukinc
 16.38 bhoffman492
 16.42 mrjames113083
 16.44 The Blockhead
 16.57 topppits
 16.66 bugybunny
 16.70 Pistu Hilsunakjawa
 16.97 dhafin
 17.04 CeeEhllCuber
 17.20 whatshisbucket
 17.25 kumato
 17.30 elimescube
 17.36 scylla
 17.44 MindBlowers
 17.50 nms777
 17.54 vorherrscher
 17.86 Ahmad_farahidi
 18.03 Kris Gonnella
 18.13 Bertus
 18.35 xbrandationx
 18.44 Oatch
 18.78 KliK
 18.82 NoProblemCubing
 18.96 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.19 Sue Doenim
 19.24 Hróar Hrólfsson
 19.61 audiophile121
 20.30 EdubCubez
 20.58 VDel_234_
 20.59 TigaJun
 21.27 tk7300
 21.42 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.43 InlandEmpireCuber
 21.62 Felixcubing
 21.80 Mike Hughey
 21.89 yoshiwo
 22.41 dnguyen2204
 22.70 Bubbagrub
 22.75 Thrasher989
 23.01 redoxxy
 23.88 SpartanSailor
 24.06 Lux
 24.29 Schmizee
 24.32 Petri Krzywacki
 24.46 hakatashi
 24.75 GTregay
 25.41 Mikael weiss
 26.31 Lewis
 26.59 ricey
 26.81 theos
 26.96 One Wheel
 27.33 Ecuasamurai
 28.68 awesomesoop27
 32.41 CubingNewb
 32.77 WillyTheWizard
 32.94 dschieses
 32.97 can
 33.20 V.Kochergin
 34.04 MatsBergsten
 35.35 Jacck
 38.75 AntoSchast
 40.76 MJCuber05
 42.73 CPTscribblink
 46.15 Brayden Adams
 1:03.48 Sam_Cuber
 DNF Lykos
*4x4x4*(110)

 30.28 cuberkid10
 31.75 asiahyoo1997
 34.52 Eric Lentzon
 34.57 lejitcuber
 35.12 dat1asiandude
 35.36 thecubingwizard
 35.54 jancsi02
 36.32 Elf
 38.84 Jack Pfeifer
 39.10 Sean Hartman
 39.77 OriginalUsername
 39.96 G2013
 40.22 ichcubegern
 40.57 TommyC
 42.06 Pixaler
 42.40 thejerber44
 42.88 DGCubes
 43.17 MLGCubez
 43.64 Skullush
 43.87 Shadowjockey
 45.14 tdm
 46.25 Michael DeLaRosa
 47.00 MCuber
 47.32 oskarinn
 47.35 CubicOreo
 48.31 JustinTimeCuber
 48.33 2016LAIL01
 48.55 xyzzy
 48.67 Marcus Siu
 48.70 sigalig
 48.87 abunickabhi
 49.73 Jscuber
 49.85 mrjames113083
 49.87 Keenan Johnson
 50.29 SloMoCubing
 51.04 Kit Clement
 51.30 2017LAMB06
 52.23 T1_M0
 52.39 OJ Cubing
 52.82 Leo Annett
 52.86 Luke Garrett
 53.24 Zac04attack
 53.46 ican97
 53.69 obelisk477
 53.75 BradenTheMagician
 53.75 MattP98
 54.27 Emir Yusuf
 54.41 begiuli65
 55.07 Glomnipotent
 56.11 CornerCutter
 56.66 The Blockhead
 57.42 John Kim
 57.96 PotatoesAreUs
 58.08 TipsterTrickster
 58.29 PlayFun555
 58.44 Katiedavies3103
 1:00.07 TheodorNordstrand
 1:00.15 cubeshepherd
 1:00.17 leudcfa
 1:00.60 ARandomCuber
 1:00.83 swankfukinc
 1:01.20 Bertus
 1:01.75 elimescube
 1:02.10 Zman04
 1:02.65 RobinCube
 1:03.03 sam596
 1:03.60 buzzteam4
 1:03.87 tolgakantarci
 1:04.30 tigermaxi
 1:04.64 typeman5
 1:05.88 yghklvn
 1:07.01 kumato
 1:07.15 weatherman223
 1:08.06 Jami Viljanen
 1:08.23 Dylan Swarts
 1:08.46 topppits
 1:11.03 Bogdan
 1:15.36 audiophile121
 1:15.41 Keith Maben
 1:16.55 Cooki348
 1:16.63 trav1
 1:18.83 Lykos
 1:22.19 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:22.34 Mike Hughey
 1:22.61 EdubCubez
 1:23.93 TwisterCuber
 1:24.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:27.02 SpartanSailor
 1:27.66 Pistu Hilsunakjawa
 1:28.66 dnguyen2204
 1:29.34 redoxxy
 1:34.32 VDel_234_
 1:36.31 One Wheel
 1:37.31 theos
 1:37.54 yoshiwo
 1:37.80 Spencer131
 1:40.81 GTregay
 1:41.62 hakatashi
 1:41.68 JMHCubed
 1:45.26 Petri Krzywacki
 1:45.57 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:48.28 CeeEhllCuber
 1:48.68 Lewis
 1:53.55 Mikael weiss
 1:53.76 Jacck
 1:55.30 Ecuasamurai
 2:01.40 MatsBergsten
 2:25.25 Felixcubing
 2:26.86 Schmizee
 2:29.45 dschieses
*5x5x5*(73)

 56.78 asiahyoo1997
 57.95 lejitcuber
 1:04.81 cuberkid10
 1:08.85 ichcubegern
 1:09.27 thecubingwizard
 1:11.06 mihnea3000
 1:12.54 Elf
 1:15.52 TommyC
 1:15.96 dat1asiandude
 1:18.99 DGCubes
 1:21.82 MLGCubez
 1:22.87 G2013
 1:23.15 abunickabhi
 1:23.70 Skullush
 1:25.47 jancsi02
 1:25.58 OriginalUsername
 1:28.88 Keenan Johnson
 1:31.71 sigalig
 1:32.11 Keroma12
 1:33.28 Marcus Siu
 1:33.91 cuber3141592
 1:34.30 MCuber
 1:34.92 tdm
 1:35.29 CubicOreo
 1:35.94 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:36.50 Leo Annett
 1:41.19 mrjames113083
 1:41.99 JustinTimeCuber
 1:43.01 Jscuber
 1:46.49 Kit Clement
 1:46.81 TipsterTrickster
 1:47.16 OJ Cubing
 1:47.63 Glomnipotent
 1:47.91 elimescube
 1:48.78 PotatoesAreUs
 1:50.88 obelisk477
 1:52.43 MattP98
 1:52.48 BradenTheMagician
 1:52.70 The Blockhead
 1:52.77 begiuli65
 1:53.78 ARandomCuber
 1:54.67 2016LAIL01
 1:55.02 leudcfa
 1:58.42 buzzteam4
 1:58.77 trav1
 2:01.30 cubeshepherd
 2:02.24 swankfukinc
 2:04.89 CornerCutter
 2:08.10 Bertus
 2:11.26 PlayFun555
 2:12.04 Bogdan
 2:12.17 yghklvn
 2:12.81 audiophile121
 2:16.04 Dylan Swarts
 2:17.66 miasponseller
 2:20.98 Lykos
 2:21.30 TheodorNordstrand
 2:28.63 Jami Viljanen
 2:36.44 Lewis
 2:42.48 topppits
 2:44.66 theos
 2:48.78 Keith Maben
 2:57.56 GTregay
 2:57.82 EdubCubez
 2:58.84 Mike Hughey
 3:08.03 Mikael weiss
 3:12.71 bhoffman492
 3:24.38 weatherman223
 3:30.47 hakatashi
 3:39.79 SpartanSailor
 3:55.98 MatsBergsten
 4:29.10 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*6x6x6*(37)

 1:38.61 asiahyoo1997
 1:49.44 lejitcuber
 2:10.23 ichcubegern
 2:11.02 Shadowjockey
 2:22.76 TommyC
 2:38.74 Elf
 2:42.94 Keroma12
 2:51.10 DGCubes
 2:51.31 OriginalUsername
 2:51.92 sigalig
 2:55.71 cuber3141592
 2:56.59 xyzzy
 2:59.49 MLGCubez
 3:06.44 jancsi02
 3:22.48 abunickabhi
 3:27.49 Kit Clement
 3:33.52 cubeshepherd
 3:38.31 The Blockhead
 3:38.51 Glomnipotent
 3:40.63 swankfukinc
 3:58.23 JustinTimeCuber
 4:08.85 trav1
 4:09.29 begiuli65
 4:13.36 MattP98
 4:14.78 Lykos
 4:18.65 Dylan Swarts
 4:45.77 RyuKagamine
 5:01.06 One Wheel
 5:06.12 Mike Hughey
 5:20.10 yghklvn
 5:27.26 Jacck
 5:31.99 GTregay
 5:41.92 topppits
 6:51.37 MatsBergsten
 7:53.74 SpartanSailor
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Mikael weiss
*7x7x7*(25)

 2:39.53 asiahyoo1997
 2:52.09 TheDubDubJr
 2:53.84 lejitcuber
 3:55.19 TommyC
 4:25.32 MLGCubez
 4:43.17 OriginalUsername
 4:45.30 cuber3141592
 4:47.96 The Blockhead
 4:57.68 DGCubes
 5:33.27 jancsi02
 5:41.39 begiuli65
 5:53.47 cubeshepherd
 6:01.54 Glomnipotent
 6:32.26 MattP98
 6:37.31 swankfukinc
 7:05.95 sam596
 7:27.40 Mike Hughey
 8:06.48 Jacck
 8:06.97 RyuKagamine
 9:18.05 topppits
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Lykos
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF yghklvn
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(58)

 4.41 Eric Lentzon
 5.95 asacuber
 5.96 BrianJ
 6.22 leomannen
 6.60 TheDubDubJr
 7.49 oskarinn
 8.82 lejitcuber
 9.33 TommyC
 9.93 Jack Pfeifer
 10.23 cubeshepherd
 11.02 MLGCubez
 11.86 OriginalUsername
 12.01 G2013
 12.70 Sean Hartman
 13.07 sigalig
 15.17 BradenTheMagician
 17.43 dhafin
 17.69 abunickabhi
 18.81 thejerber44
 19.10 weatherman223
 22.00 OJ Cubing
 22.82 Marcus Siu
 23.84 DGCubes
 24.51 Skullush
 25.78 MatsBergsten
 26.68 Bertus
 26.96 2017LAMB06
 30.62 InlandEmpireCuber
 30.80 Mike Hughey
 32.47 Deri Nata Wijaya
 33.53 TipsterTrickster
 35.18 buzzteam4
 39.17 whatshisbucket
 39.61 PlayFun555
 42.80 MCuber
 42.94 Jacck
 43.43 Moreno van Rooijen
 44.54 Glomnipotent
 48.45 Bogdan
 51.56 dnguyen2204
 51.93 SpartanSailor
 57.50 CornerCutter
 1:07.56 mrjames113083
 1:09.21 Caleb
 1:18.47 AdrianCubing
 1:30.61 bhoffman492
 1:38.33 ichcubegern
 1:40.95 JustinTimeCuber
 1:41.16 trav1
 2:28.07 Luke Garrett
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF EdubCubez
 DNF The Cubinator
 DNF MattP98
 DNF luki446
 DNF Burnsy101
 DNF Mikael weiss
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(48)

 18.06 daniel lin
 23.79 TommyC
 25.06 sigalig
 25.46 denthebro
 26.34 AdrianD
 29.01 G2013
 29.11 ican97
 36.21 abunickabhi
 48.98 dhafin
 51.81 Skullush
 54.53 Keenan Johnson
 1:04.65 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:07.52 Kit Clement
 1:18.03 Mike Hughey
 1:19.09 MatsBergsten
 1:20.59 cubeshepherd
 1:22.04 MattP98
 1:23.89 Bertus
 1:23.98 DGCubes
 1:29.29 Glomnipotent
 1:41.72 Spencer131
 1:42.54 ichcubegern
 1:52.36 MLGCubez
 1:53.98 Oatch
 1:58.95 tdm
 2:00.45 TipsterTrickster
 2:03.00 2016LAIL01
 2:12.82 2017LAMB06
 2:21.71 elimescube
 2:23.09 buzzteam4
 2:43.32 Jacck
 3:17.33 mrjames113083
 3:38.91 asiahyoo1997
 3:53.28 Bogdan
 4:08.82 SpartanSailor
 4:32.07 trav1
 4:34.11 dschieses
 5:59.30 dnguyen2204
 10:57.55 MCuber
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF tolgakantarci
 DNF obelisk477
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
 DNF Lykos
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF topppits
 DNF Brendan Bakker
 DNF bhoffman492
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(20)

 3:05.91 TommyC
 4:46.92 OJ Cubing
 8:16.65 Jacck
 8:33.82 Mike Hughey
 9:52.19 MLGCubez
 10:02.23 TipsterTrickster
 13:10.68 ComputerGuy365
 15:51.46 elimescube
 17:35.24 Glomnipotent
 20:47.42 buzzteam4
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF sigalig
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF G2013
 DNF abunickabhi
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(16)

 4:27.12 CyanSandwich
 5:21.60 pinser
 9:31.27 abunickabhi
 11:47.61 Mike Hughey
 22:15.52 cubeshepherd
 32:06.32 elimescube
 37:09.95 ComputerGuy365
 41:40.25 Glomnipotent
 DNF TommyC
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF sigalig
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF MLGCubez
 DNF buzzteam4
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 31:54.74 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF TommyC
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 45:38.20 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(18)

 36 kamilprzyb
 28 sigalig
 27 AdrianD
 11 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9 cubeshepherd
 7 MatsBergsten
 6 MLGCubez
 4 Jacck
 3 abunickabhi
 2 InlandEmpireCuber
 1 2017LAMB06
 1 dat1asiandude
 1 buzzteam4
 0 Mike Hughey
 DNF bhoffman492
 DNF TommyC
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF MattP98
*3x3x3 one-handed*(110)

 12.52 tdm
 13.01 Pixaler
 13.22 asiahyoo1997
 13.98 Eric Lentzon
 14.87 lejitcuber
 14.94 TommyC
 14.96 BrianJ
 15.23 tolgakantarci
 15.44 OriginalUsername
 15.47 Luke Garrett
 15.76 thecubingwizard
 15.87 uesyuu
 16.26 mihnea3000
 16.88 jancsi02
 16.92 2017LAMB06
 16.97 cuberkid10
 17.14 ichcubegern
 17.40 dat1asiandude
 17.46 CubicOreo
 17.48 typeman5
 17.50 2016LAIL01
 17.96 GenTheThief
 18.14 MLGCubez
 18.52 Leo Annett
 18.78 Jack Pfeifer
 18.90 SloMoCubing
 19.48 Zac04attack
 19.94 Elf
 20.66 asacuber
 20.94 abunickabhi
 21.00 thejerber44
 21.07 ARandomCuber
 21.54 JustinTimeCuber
 21.59 The Cubinator
 21.92 Spencer131
 22.27 BradenTheMagician
 22.55 Keroma12
 22.55 Shadowjockey
 22.73 Keith Maben
 22.85 Skullush
 22.88 DGCubes
 23.06 John Kim
 23.32 NathanaelCubes
 23.76 Kit Clement
 24.03 Michael DeLaRosa
 24.07 Marcus Siu
 24.10 Lykos
 24.40 Glomnipotent
 24.78 sigalig
 24.96 Katiedavies3103
 25.53 MCuber
 25.79 cubeshepherd
 26.09 begiuli65
 26.13 muchacho
 26.18 oskarinn
 26.53 AdrianCubing
 27.33 Rubiksdude4144
 27.55 leudcfa
 28.98 MattP98
 29.09 tigermaxi
 29.12 mrjames113083
 29.15 João Santos
 29.67 ican97
 30.18 [email protected]
 30.30 The Blockhead
 30.41 yghklvn
 30.64 Bogdan
 31.00 Cooki348
 31.21 MartinN13
 31.51 weatherman223
 31.85 TipsterTrickster
 32.26 OJ Cubing
 32.57 buzzteam4
 32.60 TheodorNordstrand
 32.89 cuber3141592
 33.05 Pistu Hilsunakjawa
 33.10 bhoffman492
 33.55 obelisk477
 34.60 trav1
 35.30 Moreno van Rooijen
 35.57 Emir Yusuf
 36.98 CornerCutter
 37.85 Jami Viljanen
 38.09 nms777
 38.79 swankfukinc
 39.87 Bubbagrub
 40.08 sam596
 42.25 Bertus
 42.76 Mike Hughey
 42.90 redoxxy
 43.44 Dylan Swarts
 44.83 CeeEhllCuber
 46.99 Deri Nata Wijaya
 47.45 Mikael weiss
 49.97 EdubCubez
 50.70 InlandEmpireCuber
 51.77 hakatashi
 53.07 Hróar Hrólfsson
 54.20 vorherrscher
 55.26 PlayFun555
 55.48 can
 56.97 audiophile121
 58.76 Schmizee
 1:02.51 Kris Gonnella
 1:05.68 Jacck
 1:12.78 dnguyen2204
 1:25.37 SpartanSailor
 1:29.90 Petri Krzywacki
 1:49.09 MJCuber05
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 With feet*(22)

 32.11 MLGCubez
 34.19 TommyC
 47.38 DGCubes
 48.16 Luke Garrett
 51.42 AdrianCubing
 59.04 Bubbagrub
 1:00.81 Zac04attack
 1:04.93 SloMoCubing
 1:06.44 asacuber
 1:16.51 BradenTheMagician
 1:26.15 OriginalUsername
 1:37.20 cubeshepherd
 1:40.44 dat1asiandude
 1:44.48 João Santos
 1:45.00 One Wheel
 1:51.34 Leo Annett
 1:55.32 ARandomCuber
 2:29.90 MattP98
 3:04.10 Mike Hughey
 3:12.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Lykos
 DNF JMHCubed
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(32)

 24.71 CubingwithChris
 33.11 thecubingwizard
 39.81 lejitcuber
 44.83 cubeshepherd
 47.87 TheDubDubJr
 51.57 Marcus Siu
 52.91 abunickabhi
 1:00.62 DGCubes
 1:08.01 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:10.68 Bogdan
 1:14.69 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:17.01 Mike Hughey
 1:17.72 Skullush
 1:19.78 The Blockhead
 1:23.63 MattP98
 1:26.26 begiuli65
 1:27.83 Dylan Swarts
 1:36.86 SloMoCubing
 1:45.13 Luke Garrett
 1:47.36 nms777
 1:48.71 2017LAMB06
 2:04.10 Zac04attack
 2:06.74 Bertus
 2:10.39 Jacck
 2:18.54 MLGCubez
 2:23.58 MatsBergsten
 2:24.65 buzzteam4
 3:07.00 dnguyen2204
 3:14.43 SpartanSailor
 4:23.22 can
 DNF TommyC
 DNF audiophile121
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(43)

 23 jaysammey777
 23 Jacck
 24 TheDubDubJr
 25 TommyC
 25 T1_M0
 25 Kit Clement
 25 mutlu ozcelebi
 25 lejitcuber
 26 WACWCA
 27 obelisk477
 27 the super cuber
 27 Bubbagrub
 28 craccho
 28 DGCubes
 28 cubeshepherd
 29 ComputerGuy365
 30 tolgakantarci
 30 devaka
 34 MLGCubez
 35 theos
 36 Mike Hughey
 36 Bogdan
 38 mrjames113083
 39 Sean Hartman
 39 JMHCubed
 40 yghklvn
 40 OriginalUsername
 41 Pistu Hilsunakjawa
 41 João Santos
 42 Rubiksdude4144
 44 2016LAIL01
 54 CornerCutter
 66 Schmizee
 DNF PlayFun555
 DNF MCuber
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF The Cubinator
 DNF Cooki348
 DNF begiuli65
 DNF InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Emir Yusuf
 DNF scylla
 DNF MJCuber05
*2-3-4 Relay*(72)

 43.58 lejitcuber
 44.92 asiahyoo1997
 46.66 thecubingwizard
 47.51 cuberkid10
 48.56 Eric Lentzon
 49.27 dat1asiandude
 51.34 TommyC
 52.07 ichcubegern
 52.68 MLGCubez
 54.98 jancsi02
 56.34 Sean Hartman
 56.50 OriginalUsername
 1:01.06 DGCubes
 1:02.06 asacuber
 1:02.63 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:03.38 SloMoCubing
 1:05.40 Pixaler
 1:05.75 JustinTimeCuber
 1:05.91 thejerber44
 1:06.37 cubeshepherd
 1:07.83 Marcus Siu
 1:08.11 Luke Garrett
 1:10.52 BradenTheMagician
 1:11.16 Glomnipotent
 1:11.67 Skullush
 1:13.28 MCuber
 1:13.84 obelisk477
 1:14.75 begiuli65
 1:15.61 2017LAMB06
 1:16.27 abunickabhi
 1:16.98 yghklvn
 1:17.98 buzzteam4
 1:19.16 Leo Annett
 1:19.56 mrjames113083
 1:20.30 swankfukinc
 1:20.76 The Blockhead
 1:21.42 CornerCutter
 1:22.96 OJ Cubing
 1:24.62 PlayFun555
 1:25.96 trav1
 1:30.05 MattP98
 1:30.06 ARandomCuber
 1:32.70 Dylan Swarts
 1:35.32 Bertus
 1:35.43 weatherman223
 1:38.53 Cooki348
 1:39.19 CeeEhllCuber
 1:40.09 audiophile121
 1:40.38 tigermaxi
 1:42.47 Pistu Hilsunakjawa
 1:43.44 Keith Maben
 1:46.17 SpartanSailor
 1:49.73 JMHCubed
 1:50.97 Bogdan
 1:55.10 Moreno van Rooijen
 2:02.03 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:03.65 EdubCubez
 2:12.40 hakatashi
 2:12.68 Mike Hughey
 2:13.89 dnguyen2204
 2:15.94 Lewis
 2:16.86 Petri Krzywacki
 2:18.53 Caleb
 2:20.67 theos
 2:31.35 Hróar Hrólfsson
 2:32.22 Mikael weiss
 2:44.91 GTregay
 2:45.87 vorherrscher
 2:47.95 Jacck
 2:58.18 MatsBergsten
 3:01.59 Schmizee
 3:50.22 asdfghjklohhnhn
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(46)

 1:41.63 asiahyoo1997
 1:44.19 lejitcuber
 1:51.25 cuberkid10
 2:14.62 TommyC
 2:16.28 ichcubegern
 2:17.06 OriginalUsername
 2:24.05 MLGCubez
 2:24.75 jancsi02
 2:29.70 DGCubes
 2:31.90 abunickabhi
 2:46.57 Marcus Siu
 2:47.09 Katiedavies3103
 2:56.09 Skullush
 2:56.79 Leo Annett
 3:01.80 begiuli65
 3:05.47 PotatoesAreUs
 3:07.55 sam596
 3:09.11 ARandomCuber
 3:09.12 cubeshepherd
 3:13.85 elimescube
 3:14.73 Glomnipotent
 3:17.07 mrjames113083
 3:17.32 MattP98
 3:35.50 The Blockhead
 3:41.98 PlayFun555
 3:46.22 Bogdan
 3:47.93 Bertus
 3:49.07 swankfukinc
 3:49.87 Dylan Swarts
 3:51.70 OJ Cubing
 3:53.53 CornerCutter
 3:56.93 yghklvn
 4:05.21 buzzteam4
 4:06.69 trav1
 4:22.81 audiophile121
 4:36.80 EdubCubez
 5:07.90 SpartanSailor
 5:10.59 theos
 5:23.82 Lewis
 5:40.82 Mike Hughey
 5:42.12 GTregay
 6:01.86 Petri Krzywacki
 6:02.44 Mikael weiss
 6:21.48 hakatashi
 6:26.08 Jacck
 7:24.45 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)

 4:38.71 ichcubegern
 4:58.50 TommyC
 5:15.75 OriginalUsername
 5:17.04 jancsi02
 5:23.71 DGCubes
 5:43.24 abunickabhi
 5:49.79 MLGCubez
 6:17.34 cubeshepherd
 7:05.62 Glomnipotent
 7:18.91 The Blockhead
 7:38.00 swankfukinc
 7:45.69 begiuli65
 7:57.01 trav1
 8:13.18 MattP98
 8:16.25 Dylan Swarts
 8:25.44 PlayFun555
 9:03.16 yghklvn
 9:12.50 Mike Hughey
 10:58.12 GTregay
 12:12.50 Jacck
 12:47.43 SpartanSailor
 14:52.79 MatsBergsten
 DNF theos
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)

 8:47.64 TommyC
 9:57.79 MLGCubez
 10:04.10 OriginalUsername
 10:13.00 Katiedavies3103
 10:37.22 DGCubes
 11:05.16 jancsi02
 11:56.35 abunickabhi
 12:17.68 Glomnipotent
 12:21.83 cubeshepherd
 13:47.45 begiuli65
 14:25.74 swankfukinc
 15:02.09 Dylan Swarts
 15:21.22 MattP98
 17:10.72 Mike Hughey
 19:05.98 Jacck
*Clock*(51)

 4.77 jaysammey777
 6.70 sam596
 6.81 MattheoDW
 6.94 Underwatercuber
 7.29 ARandomCuber
 7.32 TheDubDubJr
 7.65 TommyC
 7.70 MartinN13
 8.03 PotatoesAreUs
 8.47 Kit Clement
 9.14 buzzteam4
 9.48 Sean Hartman
 9.57 MCuber
 9.58 MLGCubez
 9.73 cuberkid10
 9.84 TipsterTrickster
 10.69 lejitcuber
 10.77 Luke Garrett
 10.98 Katiedavies3103
 11.17 MattP98
 11.75 dat1asiandude
 11.85 cubeshepherd
 11.87 OJ Cubing
 12.15 Skullush
 12.34 AdrianCubing
 12.44 Marcus Siu
 12.67 Zac04attack
 12.86 BradenTheMagician
 12.94 Rubiksdude4144
 13.26 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.83 PlayFun555
 14.06 OriginalUsername
 14.27 Jack Pfeifer
 14.82 Lykos
 15.38 RyuKagamine
 15.85 2017LAMB06
 16.31 weatherman223
 17.12 mrjames113083
 17.77 Mike Hughey
 20.48 CornerCutter
 21.32 Jami Viljanen
 21.63 obelisk477
 21.91 swankfukinc
 23.02 Bubbagrub
 24.16 SloMoCubing
 25.98 JMHCubed
 29.43 WillyTheWizard
 43.61 Mikael weiss
 45.66 hakatashi
 45.85 topppits
 DNF DGCubes
*Megaminx*(50)

 41.05 Eric Lentzon
 45.26 lejitcuber
 52.83 Elf
 54.71 thecubingwizard
 55.05 AidanNoogie
 1:02.99 miasponseller
 1:04.80 TommyC
 1:04.87 whatshisbucket
 1:06.12 MLGCubez
 1:10.33 DGCubes
 1:13.36 dat1asiandude
 1:15.83 CubicOreo
 1:16.21 Skullush
 1:19.93 Katiedavies3103
 1:25.27 OriginalUsername
 1:27.84 obelisk477
 1:27.95 cubeshepherd
 1:28.13 trav1
 1:28.30 Luke Garrett
 1:28.52 jancsi02
 1:31.57 Kit Clement
 1:35.43 leudcfa
 1:35.44 SloMoCubing
 1:35.86 ARandomCuber
 1:38.63 bhoffman492
 1:39.33 2016LAIL01
 1:42.86 Marcus Siu
 1:45.87 PotatoesAreUs
 1:48.11 swankfukinc
 1:48.15 begiuli65
 1:57.70 abunickabhi
 2:06.31 buzzteam4
 2:06.97 GTregay
 2:07.23 Lykos
 2:07.27 Bogdan
 2:10.04 Lewis
 2:14.76 Glomnipotent
 2:16.58 audiophile121
 2:18.63 JustinTimeCuber
 2:21.93 MattP98
 2:24.72 Jami Viljanen
 2:27.18 mrjames113083
 2:45.97 Dylan Swarts
 2:47.95 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:51.05 Mike Hughey
 3:16.43 Petri Krzywacki
 3:26.31 Mikael weiss
 3:37.12 Hróar Hrólfsson
 3:48.89 hakatashi
 DNF cuberkid10
*Pyraminx*(106)

 2.66 Eric Lentzon
 2.74 Elvin Thorsen
 2.81 RobinCube
 2.99 The Cubinator
 3.15 2016LAIL01
 3.25 [email protected]
 3.26 CornerCutter
 3.31 lejitcuber
 3.47 Zac04attack
 3.57 BrianJ
 3.60 thecubingwizard
 3.62 DGCubes
 3.95 Cooki348
 4.04 Sean Hartman
 4.21 CubicOreo
 4.28 cuberkid10
 4.31 TommyC
 4.45 TheDubDubJr
 4.47 E-Cuber
 4.48 mihnea3000
 4.58 oliviervlcube
 4.62 MCuber
 4.71 Leo Annett
 4.87 cubeshepherd
 4.91 MartinN13
 4.92 Keith Maben
 4.93 Emir Yusuf
 5.00 Rubiksdude4144
 5.09 Shadowjockey
 5.15 MLGCubez
 5.22 BradenTheMagician
 5.25 JMHCubed
 5.32 João Santos
 5.45 Marcus Siu
 5.49 oskarinn
 5.52 Skullush
 5.59 ichcubegern
 5.72 asacuber
 5.94 SloMoCubing
 6.00 OriginalUsername
 6.00 Elf
 6.01 Luke Garrett
 6.05 NathanaelCubes
 6.07 trav1
 6.08 Pixaler
 6.10 EdubCubez
 6.25 Jami Viljanen
 6.42 G2013
 6.55 dat1asiandude
 6.65 jancsi02
 6.66 JustinTimeCuber
 6.68 Bertus
 6.93 begiuli65
 6.94 MattP98
 6.98 mrjames113083
 7.03 Kris Gonnella
 7.11 Lewis
 7.19 [email protected]
 7.54 leudcfa
 7.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.91 bhoffman492
 8.01 AidanNoogie
 8.05 ARandomCuber
 8.23 tigermaxi
 8.27 Lykos
 8.80 Sixstringcal
 9.21 OJ Cubing
 9.39 Glomnipotent
 9.40 weatherman223
 9.53 sigalig
 9.66 Katiedavies3103
 9.66 luki446
 9.72 Caleb
 10.12 Moreno van Rooijen
 10.17 buzzteam4
 10.35 CeeEhllCuber
 10.43 abunickabhi
 10.46 sam596
 10.50 Ecuasamurai
 10.77 2017LAMB06
 10.79 tk7300
 11.20 Sam_Cuber
 11.55 MJCuber05
 11.77 swankfukinc
 11.96 theos
 12.21 Thrasher989
 12.29 Mike Hughey
 12.43 Sue Doenim
 12.44 Dylan Swarts
 12.79 topppits
 13.60 dschieses
 13.84 Brayden Adams
 13.91 Hróar Hrólfsson
 15.71 awesomesoop27
 15.80 V.Kochergin
 15.91 Jacck
 15.98 WillyTheWizard
 16.00 hakatashi
 16.24 yghklvn
 16.42 Felixcubing
 19.10 Mikael weiss
 19.85 dnguyen2204
 20.43 GTregay
 23.79 SpartanSailor
 37.24 MatsBergsten
 DNF redoxxy
*Square-1*(71)

 8.67 Sixstringcal
 9.73 BrianJ
 10.18 thecubingwizard
 10.47 Marcus Siu
 11.23 TommyC
 11.54 Jack Pfeifer
 11.59 MLGCubez
 11.85 dat1asiandude
 12.00 Zac04attack
 12.73 Shadowjockey
 13.16 Eric Lentzon
 13.50 lejitcuber
 14.72 SloMoCubing
 15.61 ichcubegern
 16.56 bugybunny
 16.76 Thom S.
 17.34 sigalig
 17.86 TheDubDubJr
 18.04 Skullush
 18.19 Luke Garrett
 18.62 G2013
 19.11 DGCubes
 19.48 oskarinn
 19.68 BradenTheMagician
 19.80 Tx789
 20.84 MattP98
 21.10 TipsterTrickster
 22.35 Rubiksdude4144
 24.05 CubicOreo
 24.11 Leo Annett
 24.89 trav1
 24.97 Elf
 25.06 OriginalUsername
 25.13 sam596
 25.72 leudcfa
 25.75 cubeshepherd
 26.99 OJ Cubing
 27.51 mihnea3000
 28.45 bhoffman492
 28.59 Kit Clement
 29.24 Katiedavies3103
 30.44 Jami Viljanen
 30.57 MCuber
 32.18 weatherman223
 32.45 redoxxy
 32.65 Bertus
 33.16 mrjames113083
 33.76 2017LAMB06
 33.95 Bubbagrub
 34.07 Keith Maben
 34.20 Lykos
 35.72 Mike Hughey
 37.43 tigermaxi
 38.81 vorherrscher
 41.57 Bogdan
 42.43 Glomnipotent
 42.82 buzzteam4
 44.49 ARandomCuber
 44.55 Lewis
 45.96 JustinTimeCuber
 46.22 EdubCubez
 46.90 CornerCutter
 50.83 InlandEmpireCuber
 51.44 begiuli65
 52.52 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:00.45 NathanaelCubes
 1:00.63 Mikael weiss
 1:05.78 Jacck
 1:18.86 CeeEhllCuber
 1:20.89 swankfukinc
 1:36.56 hakatashi
*Skewb*(107)

 2.84 lejitcuber
 3.22 BrianJ
 3.76 Jack Pfeifer
 4.42 thecubingwizard
 4.44 asacuber
 4.44 Sean Hartman
 4.50 [email protected]
 4.53 MLGCubez
 4.71 Metallic Silver
 4.74 João Santos
 4.78 JMHCubed
 4.86 bhoffman492
 4.92 Marcus Siu
 4.92 cubeshepherd
 5.01 Elvin Thorsen
 5.02 Zac04attack
 5.02 Katiedavies3103
 5.11 Luke Garrett
 5.11 MattP98
 5.33 2016LAIL01
 5.34 Leo Annett
 5.34 TheDubDubJr
 5.40 ichcubegern
 5.57 Shadowjockey
 5.63 SloMoCubing
 5.72 The Cubinator
 5.74 Kris Gonnella
 5.74 CeeEhllCuber
 5.78 oskarinn
 5.79 Kit Clement
 5.81 Rubiksdude4144
 5.85 OriginalUsername
 5.92 leudcfa
 5.95 CubicOreo
 5.95 TipsterTrickster
 5.96 EdubCubez
 5.98 luki446
 6.02 TommyC
 6.21 thejerber44
 6.30 cuberkid10
 6.36 DGCubes
 6.43 Emir Yusuf
 6.46 Elf
 6.52 mihnea3000
 6.53 weatherman223
 6.61 Eric Lentzon
 6.76 Sixstringcal
 6.80 jancsi02
 6.89 CornerCutter
 6.98 MCuber
 7.21 BradenTheMagician
 7.23 tigermaxi
 7.27 2017LAMB06
 7.34 trav1
 7.37 Keroma12
 7.54 Skullush
 7.54 RobinCube
 7.70 whatshisbucket
 7.86 Pixaler
 7.88 Lykos
 7.93 Keith Maben
 8.11 ARandomCuber
 8.12 AdrianCubing
 8.21 buzzteam4
 8.32 dhafin
 8.52 G2013
 8.72 mrjames113083
 8.81 MartinN13
 8.84 Bogdan
 9.11 ricey
 9.20 JustinTimeCuber
 9.92 MindBlowers
 9.95 OJ Cubing
 10.01 T1_M0
 10.78 dschieses
 11.29 PotatoesAreUs
 11.48 redoxxy
 11.55 PlayFun555
 11.65 Cooki348
 11.66 Lewis
 11.67 Bubbagrub
 11.71 Jami Viljanen
 11.75 Mike Hughey
 11.83 SpartanSailor
 12.03 topppits
 12.37 theos
 12.53 Sam_Cuber
 13.19 Dylan Swarts
 13.81 Moreno van Rooijen
 14.13 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.17 NathanaelCubes
 14.31 Mikael weiss
 14.63 MJCuber05
 14.79 Schmizee
 14.93 Hróar Hrólfsson
 15.20 kumato
 15.25 yghklvn
 15.36 swankfukinc
 15.69 Bertus
 17.07 hakatashi
 17.27 Sue Doenim
 19.00 Glomnipotent
 20.60 dnguyen2204
 21.17 V.Kochergin
 22.48 RyuKagamine
 26.89 Jacck
 40.96 MatsBergsten
*Kilominx*(29)

 23.98 bhoffman492
 24.00 cubeshepherd
 25.60 DGCubes
 30.06 Elf
 30.11 Metallic Silver
 32.37 TommyC
 34.64 Skullush
 36.98 Leo Annett
 37.39 OriginalUsername
 37.76 Kit Clement
 37.84 MLGCubez
 38.43 Sean Hartman
 39.61 Kris Gonnella
 40.95 Eric Lentzon
 43.30 trav1
 47.97 begiuli65
 50.19 Lewis
 50.94 CornerCutter
 51.89 Sue Doenim
 52.88 Elvin Thorsen
 58.17 abunickabhi
 58.55 The Cubinator
 58.96 MattP98
 1:10.06 swankfukinc
 1:12.04 Luke Garrett
 1:15.17 Mike Hughey
 1:16.29 Bertus
 1:28.03 redoxxy
 7:03.57 Jacck
*Mini Guildford*(21)

 4:08.41 thecubingwizard
 4:28.90 TommyC
 4:37.17 MLGCubez
 5:16.10 OriginalUsername
 5:19.91 Skullush
 5:22.76 DGCubes
 5:44.71 cubeshepherd
 5:48.65 Katiedavies3103
 6:31.43 SloMoCubing
 6:40.16 ARandomCuber
 6:49.65 BradenTheMagician
 7:15.29 PotatoesAreUs
 7:22.13 MattP98
 7:29.78 buzzteam4
 7:39.72 swankfukinc
 9:39.40 Mike Hughey
 10:08.01 Lewis
 10:35.23 PlayFun555
 13:03.64 Jacck
 13:10.44 Mikael weiss
 15:21.38 hakatashi

*Contest results*

 1425 TommyC
 1360 MLGCubez
 1300 lejitcuber
 1172 DGCubes
 1166 cubeshepherd
 1163 OriginalUsername
 1034 thecubingwizard
 980 Eric Lentzon
 959 Skullush
 921 Marcus Siu
 909 cuberkid10
 907 ichcubegern
 893 jancsi02
 880 dat1asiandude
 862 Luke Garrett
 822 asiahyoo1997
 816 MattP98
 813 abunickabhi
 802 Elf
 790 Leo Annett
 789 Sean Hartman
 788 SloMoCubing
 783 Zac04attack
 763 BrianJ
 757 BradenTheMagician
 757 TheDubDubJr
 735 JustinTimeCuber
 734 Kit Clement
 732 MCuber
 730 2017LAMB06
 728 2016LAIL01
 722 Glomnipotent
 711 sigalig
 704 CubicOreo
 702 G2013
 694 asacuber
 693 Shadowjockey
 683 Pixaler
 677 oskarinn
 653 ARandomCuber
 646 buzzteam4
 645 Katiedavies3103
 640 mihnea3000
 638 thejerber44
 630 begiuli65
 627 mrjames113083
 620 trav1
 614 OJ Cubing
 599 TipsterTrickster
 583 CornerCutter
 582 Jack Pfeifer
 562 tdm
 557 Mike Hughey
 554 leudcfa
 550 The Cubinator
 502 Rubiksdude4144
 492 Elvin Thorsen
 489 obelisk477
 489 Keith Maben
 481 swankfukinc
 480 Michael DeLaRosa
 475 weatherman223
 467 JMHCubed
 466 Bertus
 466 Bogdan
 450 [email protected]
 448 bhoffman492
 446 The Blockhead
 443 João Santos
 439 tolgakantarci
 438 sam596
 435 yghklvn
 423 tigermaxi
 420 PlayFun555
 413 Sixstringcal
 412 Dylan Swarts
 402 PotatoesAreUs
 400 RobinCube
 399 Keenan Johnson
 387 Cooki348
 387 NathanaelCubes
 386 John Kim
 381 Lykos
 380 AdrianCubing
 367 InlandEmpireCuber
 363 Keroma12
 363 MartinN13
 361 EdubCubez
 349 Jacck
 348 Emir Yusuf
 341 MattheoDW
 339 CeeEhllCuber
 335 typeman5
 329 Jscuber
 328 Jami Viljanen
 308 Moreno van Rooijen
 307 TheodorNordstrand
 305 leomannen
 300 Metallic Silver
 292 dhafin
 282 ican97
 277 whatshisbucket
 265 cuber3141592
 262 elimescube
 261 MatsBergsten
 259 uesyuu
 256 Lewis
 255 AidanNoogie
 253 topppits
 241 Spencer131
 235 miasponseller
 234 SpartanSailor
 222 E-Cuber
 221 audiophile121
 218 Kris Gonnella
 213 Bubbagrub
 206 Deri Nata Wijaya
 200 GenTheThief
 196 luki446
 194 xyzzy
 192 theos
 185 MindBlowers
 183 Mikael weiss
 179 Pistu Hilsunakjawa
 168 ComputerGuy365
 165 Ethan Horspool
 163 TwisterCuber
 161 T1_M0
 160 redoxxy
 159 dnguyen2204
 154 vorherrscher
 150 hakatashi
 149 TheVideoGamer
 149 Oatch
 149 Hróar Hrólfsson
 148 CubingwithChris
 144 kumato
 142 nms777
 132 GTregay
 129 Burnsy101
 125 Sue Doenim
 125 bugybunny
 119 dschieses
 106 NoProblemCubing
 106 jaysammey777
 103 [email protected]
 99 Thrasher989
 99 Caleb
 98 VDel_234_
 97 Petri Krzywacki
 95 Schmizee
 91 AdrianD
 91 tk7300
 88 KliK
 88 oliviervlcube
 73 MJCuber05
 73 scylla
 71 Ahmad_farahidi
 71 Felixcubing
 70 Ecuasamurai
 69 One Wheel
 62 awesomesoop27
 61 ricey
 61 muchacho
 60 Thom S.
 56 daniel lin
 55 Sam_Cuber
 55 WillyTheWizard
 55 RyuKagamine
 54 yoshiwo
 53 denthebro
 51 Zman04
 51 Tx789
 51 Moonwink Cuber
 50 Underwatercuber
 50 xbrandationx
 48 mutlu ozcelebi
 48 can
 45 WACWCA
 43 the super cuber
 41 kamilprzyb
 40 Brayden Adams
 40 TigaJun
 40 craccho
 39 V.Kochergin
 37 devaka
 36 RifleCat
 30 CyanSandwich
 29 pinser
 28 Lux
 16 CubingNewb
 11 CPTscribblink
 11 TM65789
 10 Brendan Bakker
 9 AntoSchast
 3 asdfghjklohhnhn


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 26, 2018)

I can't find myself in the results


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> I can't find myself in the results


Sorry, it must be my mistake. I'll check immediately.

Edit: I don't know why youre square-1 did not get in the list. Now it is.


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2018)

42 is as known the meaning of life . This week 42 is something a little lesser, it is exactly
the winning number in this weeks Cubicle Gift Card Lottery!

And who is the winning guy? *No* says the oracle, no winning guy at all?
How can that be? But the oracle is always right. Hmm, let us check.... 42.... 42...
aha the winning competitor is *Katie Davies, congratulations!*


----------



## Jacck (Jun 26, 2018)

@Mike Hughey: 
And another winner this week is you!
Congrats for valid results in all 28 events!!! And a big respect for not going safe in multi


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2018)

Jacck said:


> @Mike Hughey:
> And another winner this week is you!
> Congrats for valid results in all 28 events!!! And a big respect for not going safe in multi


Thank you! I thought about going safe, but I really want to get good at 16 cubes, so I had to try.


----------

